# Brody Goes Camping ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We had a fun weekend camping at the lake. We had a great campsite with a ton of room for Brody to run around. He really had fun. 

A few pics of our weekend .....

The camper -










The campsite, lots of trees and a great view of the lake!





































Beautiful lake -




























Brody had so much fun checking it all out!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow it's so beautiful Tracy! 
I love seeing active Chis! Glad you guys had a good time.
Brody really blends in with nature in his zebra harness, haha! 
You know my Chanel has the same one, and for some strange 
reason this particular model has way too much velcro and is 
made smaller than the rest. Is yours like that too, or is it that
I have a defective one?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad you had a great time camping with Brody, i Love all the pics, it looks so pretty there . i used to go camping years ago and loved it... maybe i'll try it again some time with the girls


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Oh wow it's so beautiful Tracy!
> I love seeing active Chis! Glad you guys had a good time.
> Brody really blends in with nature in his zebra harness, haha!
> You know my Chanel has the same one, and for some strange
> ...


Yes, it's made smaller. So he is on the end of the velcro! ha! It's got the fur padding inside so that makes it smaller. I wish I would have gotten a size bigger. Brody really had fun and so did we. Was so good to get away from everything for awhile. 



elaina said:


> Glad you had a great time camping with Brody, i Love all the pics, it looks so pretty there . i used to go camping years ago and loved it... maybe i'll try it again some time with the girls


Aww you should definitely go again Elaina! It's a lot of work getting packed and set up but once you are there you can just relax and enjoy nature. We had TOO much nature last night though as it rained its head off and lots of lightning and thunder. Wasn't very fun packing up everything this morning in the rain!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

looks like Brody had a great time out in the wilderness.....What a beautiful spot to camp......


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like a great time! We are considering getting either a camper or a camper-van type thing. We are out so much and it is just so much more comfortable to have a camper than be tenting all the time. I love seeing chis enjoying the outdoors!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lucky little Brody,he had a smile on his face.We had a camper like that the most comfortable beds ever


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

That look's amazing. Tracy hope you and Brody had lot's of fun.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like it was a fun trip! I am sure Brody had fun exploring


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Loved the pics Tracy! Aww Brody looks like he enjoyed every minute! I just love camping! It's great! 

Also wanted to comment on Brody's gorgeous shiny coat! Wow! Isn't raw feeding wonderful? So many benefits! 

Glad you had fun on your weekend away!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

nabi said:


> looks like Brody had a great time out in the wilderness.....What a beautiful spot to camp......


We feel like we lucked out on the location! It was so pretty, right by the lake and had so much room and lots of trees. Really made it fun. 



doginthedesert said:


> Looks like a great time! We are considering getting either a camper or a camper-van type thing. We are out so much and it is just so much more comfortable to have a camper than be tenting all the time. I love seeing chis enjoying the outdoors!


Yeah, you will love a camper. Even without hookups, the propane will run the fridge and the battery will run the lights. Only thing you can't run in a primitive site is the AC. It's nice to have a little table in the camper also out of the elements in case it rains (like it did!)



michele said:


> Lucky little Brody,he had a smile on his face.We had a camper like that the most comfortable beds ever


Yeah, once you get the camper set up it's really pretty spacious! The beds are pretty good. Brody loved it, all the smells and new places to go.  



fayzoe said:


> That look's amazing. Tracy hope you and Brody had lot's of fun.


It was really fun. So relaxing. No internet for a couple days was kinda hard though. :coolwink:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Great pictures, he is so cute! I love taking my girls camping!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That looks like so much fun, and the views are beautiful!!! I know Brody had a ball! I was in a campground this weekend to and saw many different breeds of dogs but one in particular that just made me smile was what the owner called their beloved mutt. A chihuahua, yorkie, cairn terrier mix with a thin long hair growing in miscelleanous places. It looked like it had a mohawk--hilarious! Anyway, camping is fun and very dog friendly.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely pics. Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

that looks so much fun! XD x


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Tina going to campgrounds is like going to a dog show, LOL. We saw, a rott, English bulldog, labs, goldens, springer, frenchie, yorkie just to name a few!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

missy_r said:


> Looks like it was a fun trip! I am sure Brody had fun exploring


He had so much fun Missy! He is tuckered out this morning. Ate breakfast and then straight back to bed. 



Mary J said:


> Loved the pics Tracy! Aww Brody looks like he enjoyed every minute! I just love camping! It's great!
> 
> Also wanted to comment on Brody's gorgeous shiny coat! Wow! Isn't raw feeding wonderful? So many benefits!
> 
> Glad you had fun on your weekend away!


Oh yeah Mary, you know raw feeding is the best!  We had a great time, but it was nice to sleep in our own bed last night. ha. I'm off to see new Benny pics from your trip to the ocean!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful pics, I bet Brody had a BLAST! As always, he's very handsome!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Christabelle said:


> Beautiful pics, I bet Brody had a BLAST! As always, he's very handsome!


Thanks Christa!!! He did have a blast. So many new things to sniff.  He's such a good traveler, it makes taking him with us so easy.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

that camper looks wonderful....what a great weekend you had


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rubia said:


> that camper looks wonderful....what a great weekend you had


Thanks! Yes it was fun.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome pics! I can't wait to go camping once it warms up. I love that pic of Brody on the bridge... just being one with nature. Hehe. Too cute!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Awesome pics! I can't wait to go camping once it warms up. I love that pic of Brody on the bridge... just being one with nature. Hehe. Too cute!


Thanks! He's up for anything and fearless.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like fun!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Brody is so handsome! Looks like he enjoyed his adventure!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like Brody is a happy camper! Beautiful scenery!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jennmay said:


> Looks like fun!





proudpeyotemama said:


> Brody is so handsome! Looks like he enjoyed his adventure!





Nala said:


> Looks like Brody is a happy camper! Beautiful scenery!


Thanks so much ladies! It was a fun long weekend. I would like to be sitting by the campfire looking at the lake right now.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

I know what you mean Tracy, I sure miss our beach view.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't wait to settle down and buy a camper. I love the picture of Brody on the bridge. There's something really calming about it.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice pics, looks like a fantastic camping spot.
Hope you had some great days with your beautiful doggie.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

How fun! Gunner loves to go camping too. Well, he doesn't love the ride to the place nor home. But loves it once we get there. Herc isn't so much into camping but loves the ride. Go figure. It makes me feel good as a dog owner that I can do things like this for them!

LOVE Brody's zebra harness. We love anything animal print around here. Especially zebra.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mary J said:


> I know what you mean Tracy, I sure miss our beach view.





teetee said:


> I can't wait to settle down and buy a camper. I love the picture of Brody on the bridge. There's something really calming about it.





Wodjeka said:


> Very nice pics, looks like a fantastic camping spot.
> Hope you had some great days with your beautiful doggie.





Blue Chi said:


> How fun! Gunner loves to go camping too. Well, he doesn't love the ride to the place nor home. But loves it once we get there. Herc isn't so much into camping but loves the ride. Go figure. It makes me feel good as a dog owner that I can do things like this for them!
> 
> LOVE Brody's zebra harness. We love anything animal print around here. Especially zebra.


thank you everyone! We were so happy to find such a secluded and nice camping site. Lots of room for Brody to play.


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Love these camping pictures of Brody!!! He looks like he has so much fun!

We just took Chachi on his second camping trip. We have a rockwood pop up too!! We are big campers. Is your Brody afraid of the campfire? Chachi is...and I was just wondering if it is typical of Chi's?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Brody is such a great travel dog....I can tell that he really loves going places and is a very good boy. My two girls would be lost in the bushes somewhere and I would be freaking out! LOL!:nshocked1:


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Do I have to drive to Kansas so my Chis can run free like Brody? Sigh.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chachis Mom said:


> Love these camping pictures of Brody!!! He looks like he has so much fun!
> 
> We just took Chachi on his second camping trip. We have a rockwood pop up too!! We are big campers. Is your Brody afraid of the campfire? Chachi is...and I was just wondering if it is typical of Chi's?


They are great little campers, aren't they? Only thing missing is a potty!  Brody WAS afraid of the campfire and would walk way around it. He was fine sitting on our laps though. But he certainly didn't want to near it. Maybe it is instinctual to be afraid of fire?



Dazy Mae said:


> Brody is such a great travel dog....I can tell that he really loves going places and is a very good boy. My two girls would be lost in the bushes somewhere and I would be freaking out! LOL!:nshocked1:


He is a GREAT travel dog. When we get in the car he jumps right into his travel crate and goes to sleep. Not a peep out of him the whole way, no matter how far we go. When we get where we are going, he loves to explore, whether its the woods or a hotel! He sleeps great at night too. He is an excellent little traveler. 



Finn said:


> Do I have to drive to Kansas so my Chis can run free like Brody? Sigh.


LOL!!! Well he was on the flexileash almost every minute so he wasn't really running free.


----------

